# Small spalted oak bowl



## gridlockd (May 20, 2012)

This is a small bowl I turned out of a branch off an oak tree that fell across the fenceline from the pasture behind us. I was going to split it for firewood and noticed it had some nice blackline on the endgrain. so I cut some more and all that i've cut has been spalted. I am trying to contact the owner of the pasture so I can get the rest of the tree, what left looks to be about 3ft around and about 25 ft long! I got 6 - 6" dia. bowl blanks out of the one branch.
[attachment=5734][attachment=5735][attachment=5736]


----------



## Twig Man (May 20, 2012)

gridlockd said:


> This is a small bowl I turned out of a branch off an oak tree that fell across the fenceline from the pasture behind us. I was going to split it for firewood and noticed it had some nice blackline on the endgrain. so I cut some more and all that i've cut has been spalted. I am trying to contact the owner of the pasture so I can get the rest of the tree, what left looks to be about 3ft around and about 25 ft long! I got 6 - 6" dia. bowl blanks out of the one branch.



That's nice!!


----------



## Dane Fuller (May 20, 2012)

Good job! You get a gold star just for turning oak!!!!!!


----------



## DKMD (May 20, 2012)

Man, that's nice! If all oak looked like that, I'd probably consider turning oak.


----------



## gridlockd (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for the kudos guys. I agree about turning oak, It is one of my least favorite woods to work with, and is really tough on my tools. I have to stop and sharpen my bowl gouges twice during the process. but the end results were worth it.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 21, 2012)

For pieces like that I too tough it out. Maybe if you get to talk to the land owner you can give him this piece as a goodwill gesture in exchange for the rest of the tree? Nice work, well done!


----------

